# new track in jacksonville,fla



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

Harry's Hobbies has installed a new track at it's location in jax, fl. It will handle 1/18 scale and down. Mini-z,Mini-t, x-mod,mirco rs4.ect. Track open next two sunday's for practice, starting at noon,ending at 5pm.Racing schedule will be set to start in Nov. the store is located at 5050 sunbeam rd,1-904-288-6929. also check out our site at www.harryshobbies.org


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

I got the p.t. in to day. I may have gotten a couple extra. They are still $71.50 instead of $84 from AMB.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool track! Must be nice to race out doors, way to cold here in Cleveland Ohio for out door racing! What type of track is that? Looks like carpet squares.....Wish I lived in Fl!


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

There will be racing at Harrys Hobbies this sunday. Track opens at 10:00am reg. at 11:15am and racing should start around 12:30 to 12:45. Call the shop for more info.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Hey! 
That looks like the new modular track material originally developed for the MiniZ crowd and they are making it for larger 10th and 12 scale now. Hank talked about it on the Chicago Hobby Show. It is really slick design. Mac's Tom Thumb here in Columbus has the Mini Z track. It is the foam interlocking panels and one side has a high traction surface and it goes together fast and they have cool red/white rumble curbs for the corners and chicanes and it is very easy to change. It costs about the same as ozite
and when a tile is damaged (like ozite wears out) you change those panels. 
It is really cool stuff and I think that is what they are using. 
Harry or DeepBlue please confirm or correct me.
That is a cool track and it is neat to race outdoors in the winter. AZ has that too.
They don't race outside in the peak of summer (100-120F) fries equipment.
RAFster


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

He got the panels from lowes or home depo.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow...what is the product?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

The stuff I have seen at Tom Thumbs takes the panels like at Lowes or Home Depot and applies a rubbery grippy kind of material that has a slight texture. It gives excellent traction for rubber and foam tires. 
I've seen what they are using at Home Depot in bundles of what? 4x6 or 4x4 feet packages. It wasn't real cheap.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know how much it was but it has good traction and is fun to run on.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh i know what it is my nefew bought it and put it down in his weight room and i never gave it any thought but it would be awesome to race on


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ill get with him and find out what it is and the cost


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*thanks*



okracer said:


> ill get with him and find out what it is and the cost


That would be cool if you could give us some more info.


----------



## MCSEDanny (Oct 18, 2004)

Will there be any racing this weekend? I am coming down from Atlanta and just got a RC18T and there is no where to run it here. I run 1/12 at tfbraceway. Do you have anymore PT in stock? I have one in my 1/12 but don't know if I will remove it for this. If not thats cool I work right beside AMB and can stop by there and pick one up but cost a bit more than your price.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Deep Blue has transponders so you won't need to buy a PT. Both of us have the new RC18t.I know I've got different tires that he's got. He's using the trinity tires and I've got both the losi street treads and the BSR foams(Purple and plaid fronts and white rears).They worked good on my old Mini-T.They don't race 1/12th here.See you Sunday


----------



## MCSEDanny (Oct 18, 2004)

Bill I have the tires that came with the kit. Do you or the hobby shop have tires? I would like to get the foams so if people show up at TFB I will have the right tires for the carpet.

I think I saw at the beginning of this thread that the races are on Sat is this incorrect?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes they race on Sundays. They probably don't have the foams from BSR. They do have the losi street threads- just get four rears. They worked great on the rubber surface when I had my mini-t.But then my BSR foams also worked well.You can try the foams out if you like. See you sunday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have the foams for the RC18T however they are not on the site till like next week. Fronts are purple orange and rears are purple. They kick on carpet. BSR makes them for us by the way


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Danny I could sell you my complete set-up, two compounds for the front and on for the rear. I can always order more. Try them out, if you like them take them with you.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

All right all you mini-z and 18 scale racers we will start runing regular races in 05 starting with Jan. 9th so bring them out and lets have fun. Pratice time is over Harry said if we only race two there still will be races so dont let me and Tom M. rule the track ya'll show up and have some fun. Racing will start at 1:00pm and reg. will be at 12:00. Call the store if you need more info. (904) 288-6929 They will try to chang the track each week to change up the racing A little bit. So come one come all and race your micro's and mini's at Harrys. Also call foe directions if your not sure where to go.
Thanks,
John


----------



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

*correction to deepblue*

for racing info, call Harry at 1-904-288-6929.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

The last pratice will be this sunday. If you want to check out you car and get the bugs out this weekend will be your last chance to do so.
Thanks,
John


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm ready to get the last bug out. See ya'll this sunday (jan2nd).


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

To the top.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey John you have any more PT. I need two... Let me know


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

When I get 10 orders or more for p.t. I will order more. Please let me know asap how many you would like and when I get 10 I will order. The first two orders I paid for them up front. I would like to get at lest 1/2 up front before I order agian.
Thanks,
John
P.S. Please e-mail with your orders. [email protected]


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

All right all you mini-z and 18 scale racers we will start runing regular races in 05 starting with Jan. 9th so bring them out and lets have fun. Pratice time is over Harry said if we only race two there still will be races so dont let me and Tom M. rule the track ya'll show up and have some fun. Racing will start at 1:00pm and reg. will be at 12:00. Call the store if you need more info. (904) 288-6929 They will try to chang the track each week to change up the racing A little bit. So come one come all and race your micro's and mini's at Harrys. Also call foe directions if your not sure where to go.
Thanks,
John


----------

